# where to complain



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have very bad experience with Abaco Charter from Hope Town.
Is there any organization or something to complain? What about US Cost Guard, since they claim all boats are USCG certified?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you had a really bad experience... document it and write a letter to them, and ask for a refund... or an adjustment... They're in Hope Town, which isn't in the US... so the USCG will not have much influence, and wouldn't really care. 

If the charter company won't play ball... I hope you paid by credit card. If you did, you can complain to your credit card company, and the 800-lb. bank can go to bat for you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Vernon's grocery, I believe this is the official complaint department in Hope Town  Just kidding of course, I really wouldn't advise anyone to walk into that place with a complaint, might get hit in the head by a flying loaf of bread. Best advice, contact the charter company one last time and try to resolve your issue. If you don't have any luck than come back to the board and post an HONEST and FAIR descripition of your experince. The Abacos is a great place but you have to be able to roll with a few punches, not everyone is customer service driven if you know what I mean. Safe bet, stick with the majors like Moorings, they run an excellent operation out of Marsh Harbor.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'll post description with pics what happened in 10 days when i come back from vacation.

thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*This site helps you with your complaints*

I posted my complaint at consumercomplaintdepartment dot com and it was resolved! They have different categories of complaints - from internet to medical to credit fraud. It was easier to do than with better business bureau and you do not pay a penny.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

This letter is not meant to be witty or insulting and I am afraid I won't even be able to make it eloquent. But I will do the best I can to rage, rage against the dying of the light. In the rest of this letter, I will use history and science (in the Hegelian sense) to prove that I, speaking as someone who is not a revolting punk, must defend my honor. Mingy skinflints are sharply focused on an immediate goal: to defy the law of the land. Resistentialism is not merely an attack on our moral fiber. It is also a politically motivated attack on knowledge. Abaco Charter doesn't want to acknowledge that it fits the description of an arrogant drug lord to a T. In fact, Abaco Charter would rather block all discussion on the subject. I suppose that's because you might say, "Its henchmen favor a lifestyle that is as querulous as its 'compromises'." Fine, I agree. But it is addicted to the feeling of power, to the idea of controlling people. Sadly, it has no real concern for the welfare or the destiny of the people it desires to lead. 

I would fain set the record straight and encourage others to do the same but I'm a bit worried that Abaco Charter will retaliate by turning nincompoops loose against us good citizens. I'm worried because I once managed to get it to agree that the reasons that it gives for its adages clearly do not correspond with its real motives. Unfortunately, a few minutes later, it did a volte-face and denied that it had ever said that. Abaco Charter keeps trying to deceive us into thinking that larrikinism forms the core of any utopian society. The purpose of this deception may be to produce culturally degenerate films and tapes. Or maybe the purpose is to establish tacit boundaries and ground rules for the permissible spectrum of opinion. Oh what a tangled web Abaco Charter weaves when first it practices to deceive. 

Just like dirty clothes on the floor and cluttered closets, Abaco Charter's mess won't go away if we simply look the other way. Abaco Charter fervently believes that it understands the difference between civilization and savagery. This shows that it is not merely mistaken about one little fact among millions of facts but that Abaco Charter has the nerve to call those of us who halt the adulation heaped upon rambunctious beatniks "conspiracy theorists". No, we're "conspiracy revealers" because we reveal that like a verbal magician, Abaco Charter knows how to lie without appearing to be lying, how to bury secrets in mountains of garbage-speak. Abaco Charter fully deserves the bitter fruit of the fury of its persecutors, but that's really beside the point. That's the end of this letter. If I was unable to convince you that there must be some ascertainable mental block that makes Abaco Charter so tyrannical, then you should definitely consider contacting me with your supporting or refuting evidence, opinions, personal stories, etc., so that I can make a better argument in my next letter.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been doing a lot of meditating and praying lately and this has helped me collect my thoughts and organize them into the letter you're about to read. There are a number of reasons Abaco Charter isn't telling us as to why it wants to create a world sunk in the most abject superstition, fanaticism, and ignorance. In this letter, I will expose those reasons one-by-one, on the principle that we must overcome the fears that beset us every day of our lives. We must overcome the fear that it will crush any semblance of opposition to its pretentious ideologies. And to overcome these fears, we must announce that we may need to picket, demonstrate, march, or strike to stop Abaco Charter before it can eat our nation to its bones. If Abaco Charter wants to call evil good and good evil, fine. Just don't make me have to fight with one hand tied behind my back while it's at it. 

While it is essential—and among my highest priorities—to redefine in practical terms the immutable ideals that have guided us from the beginning, unprofessional yutzes are more susceptible to Abaco Charter's brainwashing tactics than are any other group. Like water, their minds take the form of whatever receptacle it puts them in. They then lose all recollection that the outcome of the struggle will ultimately be decided based on the number and influence of people fully informed about Abaco Charter's politics, committed to Abaco Charter's defeat, and organized under sound leadership. Sadly, lack of space prevents me from elaborating further. 

While it is not my purpose to incriminate or exculpate or vindicate or castigate, Abaco Charter's spokesmen say, "The majority of stuck-up saboteurs are heroes, if not saints." Yes, I'm afraid they really do talk like that. It's the only way for them to conceal that implying that ebola, AIDS, mad-cow disease, and the hantavirus were intentionally bioengineered by neo-spiteful proponents of Marxism for the purpose of population reduction is no different from implying that Abaco Charter can convince criminals to fill out an application form before committing a crime. Both statements are ludicrous. I don't know whether or not you've ever been physically present at a public demonstration by Abaco Charter's apologists, but let me tell you, they're pretty self-indulgent. I do not have the time, in one sitting, to go into the long answer as to why Abaco Charter should keep its half-baked, know-nothing opinions to itself. But the short answer is that it's possible that it thinks nothing of violating the spirit of an indigenous people whose art and songs and way of life are proof that it dances to the tune of homicidal, voluble prætorianism. However, I cannot speculate about that possibility here because I need to devote more space to a description of how Abaco Charter's trained seals consider its perceptions a breath of fresh air. I, however, find them more like the fetid odor of hedonism. 

Note that the foregoing does not pretend to be an accurate description of all people who might be considered nettlesome chuckleheads. It is only a rough indication of some of Abaco Charter's general tendencies. One wonders if Abaco Charter has the cheek to belittle all fine social standards. I doubtlessly hope not because in its prognoses, sectarianism is witting and unremitting, disreputable and purblind. It revels in it, rolls in it, and uses it to fund a vast web of mad, egocentric knuckleheads, sinful buffoons, and clueless ninnyhammers. 

In the strictest sense, Abaco Charter is like a magician who produces a dove in one hand while the other hand is busy trying to trade fundamental human rights for a cheap "guarantee" of safety and security. Relative to just a few years ago, puerile, malign gasbags are nearly ten times as likely to believe that Abaco Charter can scare us by using big words like "theoanthropomorphism". This is neither a coincidence nor simply a sign of the times. Rather, it reflects a sophisticated, psychological warfare program designed by Abaco Charter to use priggism as a more destructive form of diabolism. One final point: I try to avoid blanket statements and broad generalizations when I propose that Abaco Charter's expositors can be stereotyped as diabolic, scornful tools of prepackaged political ideology and avaricious euphuists to boot.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

As much as I hate pharisaical, mendacious fugitives, I hate Abaco Charter even more, especially when it tries to cripple its enemies politically, economically, socially, morally, and psychologically. And that's why I feel compelled to say something about raucous, unscrupulous poltroons. Propagandism has served as the justification for the butchering, torture, and enslavement of more people than any other "ism". That's why it's Abaco Charter's favorite; it makes it easy for it to instill distrust and thereby create a need for its semi-intelligible views. If you were to tell Abaco Charter that it's a stupid person's idea of a clever organization, it'd just pull its security blanket a little tighter around itself and refuse to come out and deal with the real world. What I mean to say is that I don't need to tell you that there is a genuine coldness, a chill, that pervades the land, as people are scared to death by Abaco Charter's unholy press releases. That should be self-evident. What is less evident is that when people say that bigotry and hate are alive and well, they're right. And Abaco Charter is to blame. 

At this point in the letter I had planned to tell you that Abaco Charter should pay for its mistakes. However, one of my colleagues pointed out that there doesn't seem to be much we can do about this. Hence, I discarded the discourse I had previously prepared and substituted the following discussion in which I argue that most people react to Abaco Charter's petulant, biggety recommendations as they would to having a pile of steaming pig manure dumped on their doorstep. Even when they can cope, they resent having to do so. Speaking of resentment, Abaco Charter is the embodiment of everything petty in our lives. Every grievance, every envy, every egocentric ideology finds expression in Abaco Charter. As far back as I can remember, Abaco Charter has pitted mountebanks against skinflints and fruitcakes against pinheads. If Abaco Charter is going to make an emotional appeal then it should also include a rational argument. 

It's Abaco Charter's deep-seated belief that people prefer "cultural integrity" and "multicultural sensitivity" to health, food, safety, and the opportunity to choose their own course through life. Sure, it might be able to justify conclusions like that—using biased or one-sided information, of course—but I prefer to know the whole story. In this case, the whole story is that we cannot afford to waste our time, resources, and energy by dwelling upon inequities of the past. Instead, we must address a number of important issues. Doing so would be significantly easier if more people were to understand that Abaco Charter has two imperatives. The first is to replace Robert's Rules of Order with "facilitated consensus building" at all important meetings. The second imperative is to force onto us the degradation and ignominy that it is known to revel in. 

Abaco Charter predicted long ago that it'd go straight to Heaven after it dies. I see a different, warmer eternity for it, especially when you consider that it is an organization utterly without honor, without principles, without a shred of genuine patriotism. That's why I say that Abaco Charter counts grumpy, pesky Abaco Charter clones as its friends. Unfortunately for it, these are hired friends, false friends, friends incapable of realizing for a moment that I oppose Abaco Charter's intimations because they are heinous. I oppose them because they are mutinous. And I oppose them because they will use every conceivable form of diplomacy, deception, pressure, coercion, bribery, treason, and terror to advertise "magical" diets and bogus weight-loss pills before the year is over. 

It should come as no big shock to anyone that if natural selection indeed works by removing the weakest and most genetically unfit members of a species then Abaco Charter is clearly going to be the first to go. I have the strength, ability, desire, and courage to seek liberty, equality, and fraternity. Do you? I have seen what Abaco Charter is capable of, and I am afraid. I am very afraid and I am very angry. 

I have seen and heard enough. Now, it is time to cast a ray of light on Abaco Charter's temperamental assertions. Abaco Charter's claim that puerile, scabrous lunatics and incomprehensible thieves should rule this country is factually unsupported and politically motivated. Abaco Charter asserts that the worst types of blinkered dissemblers there are have dramatically lower incidences of cancer, heart attacks, heart disease, and many other illnesses than the rest of us. That assertion is not only untrue but a conscious lie. 

Abaco Charter's vituperations can be subtle. They can be so subtle that many people never realize they're being influenced by them. That's why we must proactively notify humanity that misguided, voluble couch potatoes like Abaco Charter are not born—they are excreted. However unsavory that metaphor may be, Abaco Charter should think about how its pronouncements lead longiloquent stool pigeons to manipulate everything and everybody. If Abaco Charter doesn't want to think that hard, perhaps it should just keep quiet. 

Though Abaco Charter's inveracities be madness, yet there is method to them. Step by step, they make it easier for it to take control of a nation and suck it dry. Abaco Charter has no innate compass for judging what is proper behavior and what is unacceptable. I always catch hell whenever I say something like that so let me assure you that I am truly at a loss for words when it asserts that granting it complete control over our lives is as important as breathing air. It can't possibly be serious. I, for one, suspect that the real story here is that sesquipedalianism is not merely an attack on our moral fiber. It is also a politically motivated attack on knowledge. 

Come on, Abaco Charter; I know you're capable of thoughtful social behavior. Shame on Abaco Charter for thinking that people like you and me are lewd! The long and short of it is that if Abaco Charter wants to be taken seriously, it should counter the arguments in this letter with facts, not illogical panaceas, personal anecdotes, or insults. 

Most people don't realize that Abaco Charter has already revealed its plans to treat people like what I call peevish pickpockets. It revealed these plans in a manifesto bearing all of the hallmarks of having been written by a sadistic drongo. Not only is its manifesto entirely lacking in logic, relentlessly subjective, and utterly anecdotal, but when I was younger I wanted to pronounce the truth and renounce the lies. I still want to do that but now I realize that there's more to this letter than inflammatory rhetoric. Sadly, lack of space prevents me from elaborating further. In summary, it is my prayer that people everywhere will join me in my quest to halt the adulation heaped upon purblind pernicious-types.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

There...is it enough??


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

jesenko said:


> I'll post description with pics what happened in 10 days when i come back from vacation.
> 
> thanks


I need a vacation like this guys


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice vocabulary Alex. I bet that the dreaded Abaco Charters are trembling in their proverbial boots right now. I will bet that you are even more eloquent with your tongue lashings in your native Portugese language. Too bad they would not understand that! Merde du bois!
I for one will never do a charter with such an imperious company as this outfit: Home
They do have some smaller boats I might be able to afford though and I never wanted to rent a boat with a training hull (or hulls) in the first place. 
I wonder if the OP ever did make it home from his charter as he promised to post all the atrocities purpetrated against him by this immoral organization back in April of 2007. He has not posted a single thing here since so I can only surmise that because of their deceptive business practices they allowed him to keep his charter out longer then originally planned and he found a hurricane due to their mistake. Perhaps it is time to refer this case to the famous sea lawyers at the firm of Dewey, Cheatham & Howe. 
There is nothing more cynical then a threat not kept in the eyes of the law. 
I am also gonna' guess that you are staying at a Holiday Inn somewhere and are bored out of your skull (Alex that is). The rest of us are just bored on this board and waiting for better weather.


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> There...is it enough??


no.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Guns? Absence of religion? Lack of self-esteem? Poor parenting? The entertainment industry? Who's to blame for Abaco Charter's muddleheaded credos? Numerous professionals (and not-so-professionals) have speculated and mulled, publicly and privately, over what has caused Abaco Charter to don the mantel of neocolonialism and separate people from their roots and cut their bonds to their natural communities. Note that some of the facts I plan to use in this letter were provided to me by a highly educated person who managed to escape Abaco Charter's grumpy indoctrination and is consequently believable. 

Abaco Charter's values symbolize lawlessness, violence, and misguided rebellion—extreme liberty for a few, even if the rest of us lose more than a little freedom. Because Abaco Charter wasn't listening when I said this before, I'm forced to repeat myself: Abaco Charter extricates itself from difficulty by intrigue, by chicanery, by dissimulation, by trimming, by an untruth, by an injustice. I can't make heads or tails of Abaco Charter's causeries. I mean, does it want to undermine the intellectual purpose of higher education or doesn't it? Abaco Charter wants us to believe that every featherless biped, regardless of intelligence, personal achievement, moral character, sense of responsibility, or sanity, should be given the power to create an atmosphere of mistrust in which speculations and rumors gain the appearance of viability and compete openly with more carefully considered theories. How stupid does it think we are? People often ask me that question. It's a difficult question to answer, however, because the querist generally wants a simple, concise answer. He doesn't want to hear a long, drawn-out explanation about how if it weren't for goofy blackguards, Abaco Charter would have no friends. 

While self-justification may motivate the most purblind pip-squeaks you'll ever see, the same stances also work well for jealous degenerates. For your information, one can consecrate one's life to the service of a noble idea or a glorious ideology. Abaco Charter, however, is more likely to deny both our individual and collective responsibility to live in harmony with each other and the world. All that we have achieved may now be lost, if not in the bright flames of deconstructionism, then in the dense smoke of the self-righteous ebullitions promoted by blinkered, perverted pinheads. I have traveled the length and breadth of this country and talked with the best people. I can therefore assure you that Abaco Charter's premise (that moral relativism is a noble goal) is its morality disguised as pretended neutrality. Abaco Charter uses this disguised morality to support its reports, thereby making its argument self-refuting. 

Abaco Charter labels everything that conflicts with its established way of thinking as pestilential propaganda, right? Right. Ever since Abaco Charter decided to violate strongly held principles regarding deferral of current satisfaction for long-term gains, its consistent, unvarying line has been that its blessing is the equivalent of a papal imprimatur. Yes, I realize that I like Abaco Charter's effusions about as much as I like rheumatism, but for the sake of brevity I've had to express myself in simplified terms. It is imperative that all of us in this community examine Abaco Charter's worldview from the perspective of its axiology (values) and epistemology (ways of knowing). This cannot occur unless there is a true spirit of respect and an appreciation of differences. 

So who's crazy? I, or all the treasonous, vile devotees of conspiracy theories who aver that children should belong to the state? Before you answer, let me point out that I like to speak of Abaco Charter as "gutless". That's a reasonable term to use, I profess, but let's now try to understand it a little better. For starters, the more pressing news is that it needs to internalize the external truth that its confidants always show a streak of cruelty that enables them to find pleasure in their destructiveness. (The merits of its adages won't be discussed here because they lack merit.) So far, the response from Abaco Charter's camp has been tardy and equivocal. Ergo, Abaco Charter talks a lot about factionalism and how wonderful it is. However, it's never actually defined what it means. How can it argue for something it's never defined? This is not a question that we should run away from. Rather, it is something that needs to be addressed quickly and directly because it has been trying hard to protect what has become a lucrative racket for it. Unfortunately, that lucrative racket has a hard-to-overlook consequence: it will undermine everyone's capacity to see, or change, the world as a whole in the near future. 

In a rather infamous speech, Abaco Charter exclaimed that sin is good for the soul. (I edited out the rest of what it said because, well, it didn't really say anything.) Abaco Charter's wisecracks may have been conceived in idealism, but they quickly degenerated into obdurate, nettlesome mandarinism. To tolerate Abaco Charter's gormless crusades simply because they're not packaged and sold as homophobic is to encumber the religious idea with too many things of a purely earthly nature and thus bring religion into a totally unnecessary conflict with science. Speaking of subhuman televangelists, we must understand that a critical reevaluation of some of Abaco Charter's witticisms would sincerely be beneficial. And we must formulate that understanding into as clear and cogent a message as possible. Abaco Charter would have us believe that censorship could benefit us. Not surprisingly, its evidence for that entirely silly claim is top-heavy with anonymous sources and, to put it mildly, it has a checkered track record for accuracy. I maintain it would be more accurate for Abaco Charter to say that you don't have to say anything specifically about it for it to start attacking you. All you have to do is dare to imply that we should help others to see through the empty and meaningless statements uttered by it and its assistants. 

We've all heard Abaco Charter yammer and whine about how it's being scapegoated again, the poor dear. Abaco Charter likes plaguing our minds. That's the most damnable thing about it. It's also why if we don't remove the Abaco Charter threat now, it will bite us in our backside in a matter of days. If anything will free us from the shackles of Abaco Charter's coldhearted anecdotes, it's knowledge of the world as it really is. It's knowledge that I and Abaco Charter part company when it comes to the issue of pessimism. It feels that its mind games prevent smallpox while I assert that it offers its legatees a vehicle of sorts for their revenge fantasies. (Note the heroic restraint stopping me from saying that Abaco Charter's obloquies are contrary to international human rights and humanitarian standards.) 

One of these days, Abaco Charter might be diagnosed with a special type of mental illness that is not yet recognized. But for now, be aware that there is no doubt that it will make excessive use of foul language in a lustrum or two. Believe me, I would give everything I own to be wrong on that point, but the truth is that Abaco Charter commonly appoints ineffective people to important positions. It then ensures that these people stay in those positions because that makes it easy for Abaco Charter to hinder economic growth and job creation. Abaco Charter's editorials are eerily similar to those promoted by madmen such as Pol Pot. What's scary, though, is that their extollment of despotism has been ratcheted up a few notches from anything Pol Pot ever conjured up. On a personal note, if I didn't sincerely believe that Abaco Charter's rank-and-file followers have shared the rostrum with beer-guzzling chuckleheads at recent symposia, then I wouldn't be writing this letter. 

Do you think I'm the only one who wants to tell you things that Abaco Charter doesn't want you to know? I assure you, I am not. But if Abaco Charter's attempts to turn the social order upside-down so that the dregs on the bottom become the scum on the top have spurred us to raise the quality of debate on issues surrounding its unrestrained cop-outs, then Abaco Charter may have accomplished a useful thing. The worst types of unsophisticated, pea-brained clods there are don't really want me to examine the social and cultural conditions that lead Abaco Charter to demand that loyalty to snarky, ostentatious extremists supersedes personal loyalty, although, of course, they all have to pay lip service to the idea. While Abaco Charter insists that profits come before people, reality dictates otherwise. Actually, if you want a real dose of reality, look at how Abaco Charter plans to impugn the patriotism of its opponents. What can you do about that? Start by reading about how antisocial, froward swindlers tend to dismiss reason, science, and objective reality. Become informed about the deceit, lies, and propanganda surrounding its promotion of sesquipedalianism. Tell everyone you know that one can usually be pretty sure when Abaco Charter's lying. Sometimes there's a little doubt: maybe it's not a deliberate lie but merely a difference of opinion. But when Abaco Charter claims that there's no difference between normal people like you and me and the worst kinds of illaudable creeps there are, there's no room for ambiguity: it's lying. 

I don't know which are worse, right-wing tyrants or left-wing tyrants. But I do know that what I just wrote is not based on merely a single experience or anecdote. Rather, it is based upon the wisdom of accumulated years, spanning two continents, and proven by the fact that we cannot afford to waste our time, resources, and energy by dwelling upon inequities of the past. Instead, we must pave the way for people of every sex, race, and socioeconomic status to fulfill their own spiritual destiny. Doing so would be significantly easier if more people were to understand that we mustn't be content to patch and darn, to piece and cobble at the worn and rotten fabric of Abaco Charter's doctrinaire, foul equivocations. Instead we must encourage open, civic engagement. My goal for this letter was to rally good-hearted people to the side of our cause. Know that I have done my best while trying always to insist on a policy of zero tolerance toward plagiarism. Let an honest history judge.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah the automated - input gripe and spit out verbalized , it may make sense response. Think we have that link to the site in off-topic... G - really? You didn't mention sheep once so we know you didn't author all that! 

:laugher


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> Guns? Absence of religion? Lack of self-esteem? Poor parenting? The entertainment industry? Who's to blame for Abaco Charter's muddleheaded credos? Numerous professionals (and not-so-professionals) have speculated and mulled, publicly and privately, over what has caused Abaco Charter to don the mantel of neocolonialism and separate people from their roots and cut their bonds to their natural communities. Note that some of the facts I plan to use in this letter were provided to me by a highly educated person who managed to escape Abaco Charter's grumpy indoctrination and is consequently believable.
> 
> Abaco Charter's values symbolize lawlessness, violence, and misguided rebellion-extreme liberty for a few, even if the rest of us lose more than a little freedom. Because Abaco Charter wasn't listening when I said this before, I'm forced to repeat myself: Abaco Charter extricates itself from difficulty by intrigue, by chicanery, by dissimulation, by trimming, by an untruth, by an injustice. I can't make heads or tails of Abaco Charter's causeries. I mean, does it want to undermine the intellectual purpose of higher education or doesn't it? Abaco Charter wants us to believe that every featherless biped, regardless of intelligence, personal achievement, moral character, sense of responsibility, or sanity, should be given the power to create an atmosphere of mistrust in which speculations and rumors gain the appearance of viability and compete openly with more carefully considered theories. How stupid does it think we are? People often ask me that question. It's a difficult question to answer, however, because the querist generally wants a simple, concise answer. He doesn't want to hear a long, drawn-out explanation about how if it weren't for goofy blackguards, Abaco Charter would have no friends.
> 
> ...


Dude, stick with anchors...really (VBG)


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

I've played around with the program that creates that prose too, Giu....


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

jesenko said:


> I have very bad experience with Abaco Charter from Hope Town.
> Is there any organization or something to complain? What about US Cost Guard, since they claim all boats are USCG certified?


What is the Complaint about? Customer Relations? Poorly Maintained equipage? The Weather?

What can that company do to correct the complaint internally so it won't happen again?

And what were the Company's and the customer's atittudes when dealing with this or these complaints?

After all is identified then the peanut gallery (us) can be forth coming in our advise. Which would worth for what you paid for it.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

I barely learned English as a first language. I'm jealous of those Portuguese schools. They're really good. 


.


----------



## JessBerndt (Feb 18, 2009)

*ABC Out of Business*

It's sad to hear about ABC in Hopetown. We did some business with them in the 1990s and they were alright then. I checked their website recently and it said they are out of business. Check abacocharters.com.


----------



## rigamarole (Apr 25, 2008)

That is weird. I had talked to Jim Montgomery in the beginning of December about placing a boat in charter with him. Guess I can scrap his contracts.


----------

